# Steamboat Passes?



## rhm (May 16, 2006)

they just closed the other day. the sec prohibited the management of steamboat from discussing any business with intrawest until the closing. there hasn't been anything in the local paper about it. steamboat management and intrawest probably have bigger concerns than what kind of pass package they will be offering next year. this isn't boating related. probably should be under the snowrider forum.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

rhm, you are correct. moved.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Word I read was that the Boat would not be included in next year's package but they are considering it for the future.

COUNT


----------



## aschmidt (Mar 18, 2007)

They asked me to fill out a survey about how much extra i would be willing to pay to add steamboat to the pass. i said $10 hoping the pass would only cost $10 more, but that might backfire cause they might not think it is worth adding.


----------



## rhm (May 16, 2006)

here is the latest news from steamboat on next year's pass prices. the bad news is no cheaper passes for steamboat locals. the good news is unlimited copper and winter park for only $60 more.

The Steamboat Pilot & Today: Intrawest announces combo pass


----------



## coronet (Mar 29, 2007)

*steamboat pass*

just announced today there will be a combo pass w/ boat, copper, wp for $999 unrestricted in summit daily news


----------

